# Pier Fishing in Palacios



## Hudgins (Jul 20, 2011)

Going down to the coast for a football game. Thoughts on which pier to fish under the lights and bait?


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

There's a sea wall with lights on it on the Tres Palacios bay side. Coming in on 35 look to left when you get in town. Won't miss it. Never fished them but might not be bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

